# Applets und txt??



## Campino (10. Jan 2004)

wie kann ich aus einem Applet auf txt Dateien (auf dem Server) zugreifen??

ueber die url???


----------



## Roar (10. Jan 2004)

:?: ja klar über die url.  wieso denn nicht?


----------



## Campino (13. Jan 2004)

...aber:

```
BufferedReader br=new BufferedReader(new FileReader("http://localhost/Daten/daten.txt"));
```

hat die selbe Wirkung wie:

```
BufferedReader br=new BufferedReader(new FileReader("daten.txt"));
```

nämlich gar keine


----------



## acinau (19. Jan 2004)

Assuming
(1) u r not into signed applets (r+w client files);
(2) u r not doing a2s communication;
then try this:

```
public void init()
  { 
    ...java...
    try //get the current directory, all static text or html files are relative to it.
    { 
      codeBase = new URL(getCodeBase().toString()); //understand the diff betw getCodeBase n getDocumentBase
      System.out.println("codeBase is: " + codeBase);
    } catch (IOException iox)
      { System.out.println("IOException: " + iox.getMessage());
        iox.printStackTrace();
        this.getContentPane().add("Center", new JLabel("Possible malformed URL at getCodeBase!"));
      }
    ...java...
```
U can embed this code snippet in you applet and refer to codeBase when needed.
Like this:

```
...java...
    try { url = new URL(codeBase + "path/to/your/file.html");} // entweder .txt oder .html - ist egal
    catch (IOException iox)
    { System.out.println("exception: " + iox.getMessage());
      iox.printStackTrace();
      this.getContentPane().add("Center", new JLabel("File note found!"));
    }
...java...
```
As u can see, it doesn't matter whether it is a text file (yuck!) or an html file (better). 
It is good, try it.


----------



## Campino (28. Jan 2004)

Danke erstmal(Warum soll ich englisch nehmen du hast doch 1, meine Anderen Beiträge auch verstanden und 2. selbst Deutsch geschrieben[Zweiter Code der Kommentar]). 
Ich hab jetzt:

```
try  
    { 
      URL codeBase = new URL(master.getCodeBase().toString()+"../Ordner/Datei.txt");
      BufferedWriter rt=new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(codeBase.toString()));
      rt.write("Text");
      rt.close();
    } 
    catch (IOException iox)
      {
          master.c1.setText(master.c1.getText()+"File not found");
      }
```

Aber wenn ich das Applet ausführe und danach die Datei so öffne ist sie immernoch leer...
Das ist ehr nicht beabsichtigt...
Ich hab master.c1.setText() genommen, weil die Sache dann in eine TextArea auf dem Applet geschrieben wird, das ist vom Ansehen her praktischer... Die TextArea zeigt aber auch nichts...


----------



## MatthiasKnorr (11. Jan 2007)

Versuch mal ein rt.flush(); bevor du rt.close(); machst.


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Jan 2007)

Du kannst nicht einfach auf dem Server *schreiben*.

Das geht nur über FTP oder wenn du _auf dem Server_ ein
Programm laufen hast,
was mit deinem Applet kommuniziert und die Schreibaktionen durchführt.


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Jan 2007)

Campino hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die TextArea zeigt aber auch nichts...



Das glaube ich jetzt weniger. Irgendeine Fehlermeldung mjß
doch kommen.


----------

